
Super Spectacular Server-Side Swift - rcarmo
https://realm.io/news/slug-edward-jiang-server-side-swift/
======
jns111
Edward Jiang mentions that Swift is more expressive than C# or Java. Thats
true. However, Swift is lacking powerful tools like annotations, reflection
and so on. Dependency injection is a breeze with java. What about unit and
integration testing? What about good IDE support. Xcode can't even handle
proper autocomplete. It's a shame how bad Apple treats such a great language.

